# Manchester Hostels?



## Cerisa (Aug 8, 2006)

Can anyone reccomend a good hostel for bank holiday weekend? i'm googling but drawing a bit of a blank. dormitories are fine, any help would be good


----------



## susie12 (Aug 9, 2006)

there's a big YMCA in Castlefield


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 11, 2006)

aye
YMCA in castlefield [nice gym - lots of bars nearby on Deansgate]
http://www.ymca.org.uk/bfora/systems/xmlviewer/default.asp?arg=DS_YMCA_WEBART_96/_page.xsl/129

Hatters on Newton St
http://www.hosteluk.com/hosteldetails.php/HostelNumber.4861


----------

